
What Google AMP means for the JavaScript community – molily - rbanffy
https://molily.de/amp/
======
tangue
This is the best analysis of the AMP situation I’ve read. At least someone
wrote it. It’s reassuring to frame the debate in terms like ‘bad Google vs the
open web’, but we should ask ourselves why are we pushing so much shit to the
end user.

